# Source for film aprons?



## largely (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm returning to the darkroom after a 20 year hiatus and I find my artritic old hands aren't able to load reels anymore. (never was very good at it) I've been using the plastic aprons (like the ones that came in old Kodak tanks) but I'm down to one undamaged one and I can't seem to locate any more.
Anyone know of a source for these? Need some for 35mm.
thanks in advance.

Larry


----------



## ann (Nov 27, 2008)

try freestyle ; i thought i saw some listed there


----------



## compur (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes -- Freestyle:
http://www.freestylephoto.biz/204066-Freestyle-Custom-Darkroom-Apron


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 27, 2008)

Check out your local auto parts store. And if you in the eastern half of the country, make sure it's Fisher, Manlove, Blankenship or Motor (Federated Auto Parts). We can order aprons that would easily stand up to a darkroom.  Oh, and Freestyle has them too.


----------



## ann (Nov 27, 2008)

folks,

he is referring to a different type of apron. these are not worn, they are used in a developing tank for film. Long plastic strips with deckled edges that allow the chemistry to flow freely.


----------



## compur (Nov 27, 2008)

^ Like this?
http://www.freestylephoto.biz/50138-Plastic-Film-Apron-Reel-Replacement-for-Arista-120-size-EZ-Tank


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 27, 2008)

Ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Yeah, those.  We keep'em next to the spark plugs (;p)


----------



## ann (Nov 27, 2008)

yep that would be them LOL


----------



## christopher walrath (Nov 27, 2008)

Quit laughin.  Not funny.  (pouts. snot drip)


----------



## ann (Nov 28, 2008)

i have stopped, so you can forgot the pout

( i am just a lot older than you and have been doing this for a loooooooooooong time)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 28, 2008)

I&#8217;ve used those aprons from Freestyle with coffee developer they are junk

Have tried using the plastic premium reels. They have wings on the inside that help hold the film down when loading. 
http://www.freestylephoto.biz/5041-...el-Developing-Tank-with-two-reels?cat_id=1603


----------



## largely (Dec 1, 2008)

I tried Freestyle and found that they only have them for 120. Their manufacturer won't make them for 35mm any longer.
Plastic reels are a little easier  but still a problem due to arthritis.
I used the aprons for many years with great result. I guess the hunt will continue.
Thanks to all who tried to help.

Larry


----------



## compur (Dec 2, 2008)

You might find some on eBay.  People do sell "box lots" of misc. darkroom gear
there and it usually sells for very little these days.


----------

